# Plywood... What to buy?



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Folks, hoping the plywood experts here can share some tips. My wife and I are getting ready to build a couple of these kid rockers:









Full free plans are here: 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/pdf/ChildsRocker.pdf


My small Home Depot has some 3/4" birch and also oak sheets for the same price. They both have 5 plies covered with a v-e-r-y thin veneer. Price was just under $50 for a full sheet of either one. 

Questions:

How do those super thin surface veneers hold up with wax or varnish instead of paint? Related.... how much more $ should we expect to pay to get a thicker surface veneer?

When a cut will be exposed on the final product, how do you know you're not going to find a nasty void in an inner ply?

The rocker we are going to build rocks back and forth on a cut edge of plywood. The plan does not use a hardwood runner, the cut plywood just rocks on the carpet or floor. Even if we use top notch material, won't it splinter and separate over time?

Thanks for the education,

Steve El


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

If you plan to paint these rockers, I would be using MDF.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

JMHO, plywood from the borgs just don't make the grade for me.
A cabinet grade birch from a decent lumberyard will make you happy.
Or you could go with Baltic Birch. Fewer splinters and nicer looking edges.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd go w/ birch instead of oak, for the smoother finish. I've had very good luck with the inside of the expensive birch plywood being very solid and I think it will hold up just fine in the application you mention.

As far as I know the "very thin" veneer you mention is the usual 1/42" or so and should hold up just fine. Of course if your kid decides to bang on it with something really hard just to see what kind of noise it will make, you COULD have a problem. 

Paul


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> JMHO, plywood from the borgs just don't make the grade for me.
> A cabinet grade birch from a decent lumberyard will make you happy.
> Or you could go with Baltic Birch. Fewer splinters and nicer looking edges.


"Borgs"?? 

As I stand and look at the stuff on HD's shelf, it LOOKS nice. How can I poor newbie tell if its cabinet grade? Also, they have a birch product. Is that different than "baltic birch"? 



phinds said:


> Of course if your kid decides to bang on it with something really hard......


Good point! Guess I better stop leaving that angle grinder lying around.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if the home centers sell Baltic Birch. If you go to a good lumberyard or a hardwood plywood supplier they would carry it. They would also carry "Apple Ply" which is basically the same as BB, but made in America. It's available in 4'x8' sheets. That's why it's called "Apple Ply"...because it's as American as *apple pie*.

The top grades of plywood can have as much as .062 as face veneers. An alternative to just having a plywood edge, and the arms can also be a problem is to make a pattern of the ends, and cut off the curve for the rocker and cut it straight. Then glue on a section of hardwood to complete the curve. Then the chair rocks on solid wood. The arms could be done the same way.

If you get really energetic about the idea, you could just allow for say a ¾" add on for the runners by cutting hardwood in ⅛" strips and do a glue up for the runners and the arms. A contrasting species to the plywood may be a nice touch.












 





.
.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> "Borgs"?? Big Orange Retail Giants
> 
> As I stand and look at the stuff on HD's shelf, it LOOKS nice. How can I poor newbie tell if its cabinet grade? Also, they have a birch product. Is that different than "baltic birch"?
> True cabinet grade will be advertised as such. Even so, there is a difference in quality from supplier to supplier. In my experience, the best place to buy it is at a lumberyard. Baltic Birch and/or apple ply will have many more plys than even good cabinet grade plywood. Consequently, the edges can be machined with much less tear out. Also, the edges can be left exposed and still look good. I wouldn't worry about using BB or Apple Ply edges as rockers for a child's rocker. My shop cabinet drawer sides are made of BB and ride on wood runners. After 10 years, I can detect little wear.
> ...


  Especially if he/she can turn it on!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everybody. Time to go ap-ply all that great advice.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

This old dog learned a new trick. Apple Ply? Never heard of it before, how long has this been out there?

Found a couple gaps in BB, is Apple ply even better?:huh:

Thanks CMan!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For those rockers I would not use plywood at all.

You will not be able to band the edges of the plywood so you will be dealing with raw plywood edges. These edges will not stand up to the rough play that the kids will give them.

Edge glue the wood of your choice together and then cut the necessary shapes out of that. You will achieve a much better and longer lasting product.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Have you thought of plastic edging*

I use oak veneer plywood in my rotary gun racks and it is very important that it be void free because I route slots to position the gun stock in position. I hate to go back and fill voids after I am finished. I have looked at and for various sources of “GOOD” void free plywood. Recently I bought some “cabinet grade” from a wholesaler who supplies local cabinet shops in our area with negative results same for Menards, and HD. It may have been a fluke but the best so far was Lowes, it still had voids but not as many and it was $10.00 a sheet cheaper. As far as the edging here is an alternate http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1181 this is plastic edging in different colors which might meet your needs. I am not sure how it would stand up to kids but you could epoxy it in place.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

THanks George and Bob. Keep them ideas comin'


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Gene,
I always thought that BORG came from Deep Space 9.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> They would also carry "Apple Ply" which is basically the same as BB, but made in America. It's available in 4'x8' sheets. That's why it's called "Apple Ply"...because it's as American as *apple pie*.
> .
> .


Thanks, I always wondered why it was called apple ply. I sold a lot of it when I worked at a lumber yard but haven't really used it, I didn't know it was a substitute for baltic birch. Does it stay as flat as baltic birch?


----------

